# LS MT 225 - What is this?



## nufan41 (28 d ago)

Just wondering if anyone can tell me what is in this Pic? Its on the bottom of the tractor and there is some hydrolic fluid on the floor under it..I really have never looked under there before until I had the fluid on the floor. So not sure if something is missing or not. TIA for any help


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

That looks like the split pin in the bottom of bellhousing.

The pin is there to keep the hole clear.

The hole is there to let out any oil leaks, they could be from the motors rear seal or the gearbox front seal.

If the leak is only small most just live with it.


----------



## nufan41 (28 d ago)

Rolex said:


> That looks like the split pin in the bottom of bellhousing.
> 
> The pin is there to keep the hole clear.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

*and enjoy the forum!*


----------

